# Toll Roads France



## Trevor

Here is a web site run by the toll road "owners" which will give you the cost of your journey. 
This will calculate the toll for your journey.

http://www.autoroutes.fr/index.php?id=363


----------



## David & Ann

***** said:


> Thanks Trevor, but I don't use them as I am too damn tight  and the RN roads are just as quick and nicer



I agree Graham, RN roads are great, more to see and you can always stop off at a village, stream or nature spot.


----------



## Belgian

You're so right *****, David & Ann.
Those péages are real ripp-off . From North to South (Lille > Perpignan) it will cost me 120€. We can have more than once a decent meal in a restaurant for that price. And meanwhile we don't loose that much time on a RN and we can enjoy the landscape, villages and towns. You will never see this close-fisted belgian on a péage


----------



## Deleted member 2636

We're moaning about the cost of European tolls: What about the M6 around Birmingham? Taken as cost per kilometre that's got to be one of the most expensive in Europe


----------



## Geoff.W

baloothebear said:


> We're moaning about the cost of European tolls: What about the M6 around Birmingham? Taken as cost per kilometre that's got to be one of the most expensive in Europe



But have you ever met anyone who's ever used it. Probably one of the quietest motorways in Europe.


----------



## Deleted member 2636

Geoff.W said:


> But have you ever met anyone who's ever used it. Probably one of the quietest motorways in Europe.



Yes - me. Just to see what it was like. Very quiet  Very expensive


----------



## David & Ann

Geoff.W said:


> But have you ever met anyone who's ever used it. Probably one of the quietest motorways in Europe.



I know one guy you used that stretch, that was ME. Returning from Scotland, came across this M6 branch off, M6 to the right and M6 to the left, got confused, so took the one that looked shortest on my route map, Seeing as it was my first ever Highway trip in Britian in 34 years, and a sign saying (FREE) meaning the Highway, I found I had made the wrong choice. It cost me if I remember rightly, £8. I cussed, but put it down to experience. I wonder how much of that money went to subsidise our honarable MP's second home.


----------



## Don

Allways use A5 to cut the M6 corner off. I have allways found that to be a good road. And Free.

Don


----------



## Trevor

Ah well i only thought it may have been a usefull link as there are quite a few members that go to France but going of the replies ot my post it looks as though it looks like everyone has got it sorted out, stay off the toll roads


----------



## Belgian

Trevor said:


> Ah well i only thought it may have been a usefull link as there are quite a few members that go to France but going of the replies ot my post it looks as though it looks like everyone has got it sorted out, stay off the toll roads


Don't feel crossed Trev
It sure is a usefull link. At least I can cipher it out how much I gain avoiding toll


----------



## DRS

The A5 is free at the moment but wait till the muppets in Westminster get their way then you'll think the French tolls are a bargain.


----------



## David & Ann

Don said:


> Allways use A5 to cut the M6 corner off. I have allways found that to be a good road. And Free.
> 
> Don



Hi Don, there is a greenhorn (mlynnf50) wanting information regards Greece. I tried filling them in but did mention you are the expert on the Greece subject. Perhaps you can be of greater help than me.


----------



## Trevor

Belgian said:


> Don't feel crossed Trev
> It sure is a usefull link. At least I can cipher it out how much I gain avoiding toll


Hi Belgian,
I never get Crossed with anything, its a waste of time


----------

